# Moving on to Ash



## hautions11 (Oct 9, 2006)

I took a couple of days off with the intention of spending a little time with my oldest, who is home from Purdue on Fall break, and taking advantage of the free labor. I have a sizeable Ash tree standing dead in the yard. It was complicated by a severe lean to the left, agrevated by some large branches heading left. See pic below.








We knocked it down within a few feet of our intended target. I was pleased. A nice 32" tree with 24' before the first branch.











Since I laways need firewood, we started blocking up the top of the tree. I enjoyed the help and the conversation between running the saws.






My trusty 064 ran like a champ. Zach used the 044.








I also found some nice 8' sections about 14" daimeter that I will set aside for milling.











I will save two nice 8' sections of the 30" trunk to mill as well. I have not used Ash in the shop, but others like working with it. I understand that it drys nicely as well. It will be nice to mill something at home for a change. Easy access. Enjoy.


----------



## computeruser (Oct 9, 2006)

Good work and good pics. Looks like you will get some good lumber and firewood out of that stuff! And congrats on taking the time to do some cutting with your son, that's good father-and-son time for sure! I'm actually quite envious - try as I may I can't get my old man to come out and cut a darned thing with me.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 9, 2006)

Those logs look big for a fireplace. You must live in a mansion, huh?


----------



## hautions11 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Mansion*

No mansions. 1907 dutch colonial. A wood furnace in the walk out portion of the basement. I usually burn 3 cords a winter. My splitter is out of commision waiting for my Case tractor to get back together.


----------



## dustytools (Oct 9, 2006)

Good looking pics hautions. You should get a lot of usable lumber from that baby.


----------



## hautions11 (Oct 9, 2006)

*blanks*

Dusty, were'nt you looking for some bat blanks??? 3X3X48??? I cant remember the size. If I can get a nice four foot section it will be easy. What dimension do you need?


----------



## dustytools (Oct 9, 2006)

You got it. Those dimensions would be perfect. I would love to be there when you slice her up. Looks like its gonna be a lot of fun. I milled up a cherry In 1 1/4 inch thickness Saturday and was real pleased with the results Ill try to post a few pics as soon as we get a new digital cam. Seems like the small log mill is a little less accurate than the larger mill, dont know if its where the bar is only supported on one end only or what. But still good results anyway. Good luck with her.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks like you did a great job. Not bad for a rocket scientist.
Do you happen to know why the tree died? I'm always concerned when high value trees die, that it's something that could spread to other trees.


----------



## hautions11 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Borer*

I don't know why Mike. I have lost 4-5 Ash trees in the last few years. I have heard about Ash Borers? I don't know how I would tell.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 9, 2006)

The first thing I'd consider is EAB (Emeral Ash Borer), a new invasive boring insect. Depending on where you are in Indiana, it may be the problem, if not, you may want to get an arborist in to figure it out, so you don't lose more.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 9, 2006)

Almost all the Ash I have milled has been green. Every piece, however, has signs of Borer. Truly a shame.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 9, 2006)

The EAB don't really bore into the wood, do they? I assumed they hung out in the cambium area (between the bark and the xylem).


----------



## hautions11 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Borer*

Casey, What signs am I looking for????????????


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 9, 2006)

Just as Mike stated. Strip the bark, and if you have EAB, it will be very apparent.


----------



## computeruser (Oct 9, 2006)

On visual inspection you will see small D-shaped holes in the bark. Then the tree will start losing its crown and sending suckers up from the trunk and along main branches. This can take a season or two. But once the bugs are in there it is just a matter of time.

Damned shame that we're going to lose all these ash trees like we lost the elm back in the day.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice pics, nice job dropping the tree and missing that shed or anything else. As for working with son... my Dad is 78, but we still spend every 5th or 6th weekend in the woods together up at his little farm, cutting trees, milling, hauling firewood. 

I love working with ash in the woodshop. I like the way it smells when run through a planer or table saw. Has a kinda sweet smell to it, unique. I have managed to accumulate close to a thousand feet of it so far. Yes it dries nice and easy, never had any problems with ash as I do with oak or birch of even cherry sometimes drying. 

I see in your pics what could be some serious crotch figure... hope that turns out nice for you. Trying to mill for nice crotch figure is often a crapshoot.


----------



## hautions11 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Ash*

Woodshop, does Ash keep that real light almost white color after it drieas? Thanks.


----------



## olyman (Oct 9, 2006)

split lots of ash here--and from that--stays same color--some spots dark when first split-wet-but lighten when drys--


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 9, 2006)

woodshop said:


> Nice pics, nice job dropping the tree and missing that shed or anything else. As for working with son... my Dad is 78, but we still spend every 5th or 6th weekend in the woods together up at his little farm, cutting trees, milling, hauling firewood.
> 
> I love working with ash in the woodshop. I like the way it smells when run through a planer or table saw. Has a kinda sweet smell to it, unique. I have managed to accumulate close to a thousand feet of it so far. Yes it dries nice and easy, never had any problems with ash as I do with oak or birch of even cherry sometimes drying.
> 
> I see in your pics what could be some serious crotch figure... hope that turns out nice for you. Trying to mill for nice crotch figure is often a crapshoot.




I am kind of a sugar maple freak myself. Love the smell of it the shop.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 10, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> Woodshop, does Ash keep that real light almost white color after it dries? Thanks.


As olyman said, yes... keeps that rather creamy white color you started with, maybe a little darker, but not as dark as red or white oak heartwood. In fact, thats a good way to explain what ash looks like, kinda like the sapwood of oak, but without the rays oak has. Even with oil or amber colored shellac on it, it is still lighter color than oak. Just look at an ash baseball bat, one that has not been stained.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like you had a lot of fun. I played with my 084 some today. Once I feel it's broken in good enough I'll get back to milling. I need to do some more cross cutting but all I have are saw logs. I even offered to cut firewood for a friend for free but we got rained out. 

Are you using the bars you converted to 3/8" here?


----------



## hautions11 (Oct 12, 2006)

*converting bars*

Yes Aggie,

I have a 25" and a 32" bar that I converted from 404 to 3/8. They seam to work really well. I took sandard Stihl RM chain and ground it to 10 degrees, similar to bailey's. I would like to try some more exotic grinds in the future. I like the looks of the Granberg grind, haven't tried one yet. Since these logs are at my house, they offer a little more opportunity for playing with different chain types.


----------



## hautions11 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Logs*

Here are the logs I saved from the ash tree. Unfortunatly the bottom 8' had the entire center section rotted out. There was a hole in the side of the trunk and 6' of the 8 was bad. I still have plenty as the logs should yield 250 Bd Ft of nice lumber.

Here is the rundown:

A nice 18" stright piece with no limbs.







28" very straight and only a little taper






This section had two huge limbs coming off of it and it may have some interesting figure,







This nice littel 4" section will probably end up as a few bat blanks for Rusty Tools. It is rotten on one end, but should produce a few 3 X 3 blanks.



> I hope to make a little sawdust this week-end! It sounds like across the board there are going to be a lot of mills running!


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 12, 2006)

That should come out real good. Real nice looking logs.


----------



## bookerdog (Oct 12, 2006)

*nice*

those are some nice logs


----------

